# Are you a member of....



## whatwoodido (Oct 6, 2004)

Are you am member of AAW and/or a local turning club?  If so give the local name in a reply.


----------



## whatwoodido (Oct 6, 2004)

I belong to AAW and the Capital Area Woodturners.

Drew


----------



## Mudder (Oct 6, 2004)

AAW & Nutmeg Woodturners League 

http://home.att.net/~nutmegwoodturners/


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's a link to our AAW local chapter...Pikes Peak Woodturners: http://www.yoyospin.com/ppw


----------



## penhead (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes and yes...

I am a member of the AAW and Tidewater turners.

Tidewater Turners link: http://www.esva.net/~woodturner/


Thanks,
JohnPayton


----------



## woodwish (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, and member of Emerald Coast Woodturners Guild although my membership has become less and less active.  On Saturday's I get up to go to the meetings (about an hour drive), make a cup of coffee, head out to the shop and never leave.  I think I have slowly become my own club, I'd rather make my own shavings than listen to others talk about shavings for 3 hours.

Ray


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes and Yes.

I'm a member of the Mid South Woodturners Guild.  It is a strong club which averages over 60-80 people in attendance each month.  Check out the website, we have some cool things going on in the next few months.

Chuck


----------



## jrc (Oct 6, 2004)

Vermont Woodchucks


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 6, 2004)

If I remember to renew, I am a member of AAW and the Central Ohio Woodturners.


----------



## BeauBunn (Oct 6, 2004)

I am  member of the aaw and of the Triangle woodturners guild of North Carolina


----------



## ryannmphs (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes and Yes

I am a member of the Mid South Woodturners Guild.

Ryan


----------



## paleydp (Oct 6, 2004)

I belong to the OCWA - Orange County Woodworkers Association, the Woodturners group is a 'spinoff' of the OCWA


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes I belong to the Woodturners of North Texas. Haven't joined AAW, yet. Hope to soon.
Update sent my due to AAW in January, 2005.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes I am a member of AAW and also Quad State Bodgers (LaVale, MD) and Apple Valley Woodturners (Winchester, VA) [the site is still under construction]... get to go to 2 meetings a month and each is the same distance from home... and now president of Mid-Maryland Woodturners a new AAW club as of January 2005
Joining a local club is the best thing I ever did.. learned more from our mentoring programs than I ever could all by myself with all the books and videos that are out..


----------



## Rick Prevett (Oct 11, 2004)

AAW member and current president of Nebraska's I-80 Woodturners Guild.


----------



## mike_l (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm an AAW member and Secretary of the Acadiana Woodturners in Lafayette, LA.

Mike L


----------



## low_48 (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes and yes

Belong to the Central Illinois Woodturners and the AAW.


----------



## Darley (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes .  Hervey Bay Woodcrafts club Inc. 

Cheer

Serge




<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br /> 14.2&nbsp;KB


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 14, 2004)

Belong to the AAW and the Lake Superior Woodturners.

Jeff


----------



## Fred in NC (Oct 15, 2004)

AAW and joining Charlotte Woodturners at the next meeting.  
http://charlottewoodturners.org/


----------



## Lloyd Frisbee (Oct 15, 2004)

Silicon Valley Woodturners

San Jose, CA


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Oct 17, 2004)

I am a member of AAW and also a member of Badger Woodturners in Madison WI.
Larry


----------



## bmac (Oct 18, 2004)

I am a member of AAW and the Bayou Woodturners.
Bobby


----------



## terry q (Oct 19, 2004)

Central Illinois Woodturners and AAW.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2004)

I belong to the AAW but do not go to the local club.
that woudl be the Reno Woodchucks. Just no time []


----------



## Studio-N (Oct 21, 2004)

Founder and current member of:
Dallas Area Woodturners


----------



## whatwoodido (Oct 25, 2004)

For all of those of you who are not members of a local club I would strongly encourage you to at least tryout the local club.  I think ours has really helped a lot of local turners become better turners.  Though I will say that at my local, pen turning is a major past time to any other than the craft show crowd.  We are primarily a bowl turning group, but we have some amazing turners in our group, and many halfway decent hacks like myself.

Drew


----------



## John Carr (Feb 4, 2005)

AAW, Guild of NH Woodworkers, NH Seacoast Woodturners.


----------



## TheHeretic (Feb 4, 2005)

not AAW yet.   I am a COW though, Central Ohio Woodturner.

Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 4, 2005)

not the aaw just never got around to joining and I know they are great. there is a club just starting in Baltimore and plan to join this if work time will permit.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the only organization I belong to.


----------



## Gary (Feb 4, 2005)

AAW and two local clubs.


----------



## ldimick (Feb 4, 2005)

Just a general comment that is sparked by Drew's exhortation to join:

I would like to join a local club. So I spent many hours online checking them out. The local one for me is Orange County. If I remember correctly they have a Yahoo group. I tried to join the group in November but I was politely told I had to attend a meeting first.

Normally that is not a problem but they did not have a 'normal' December meeting so I was basically told I could not join them, learn from them, or associate with them for 60 days. Not a very friendly approach in my opinion.

I find that I spend most of my pen-surfing time here because there is good information, a friendly and supportive attitude, and I can ignore the noise if I want to. Exactly what I would hope to find in a local club, but because of an exclusionary policy I was not able to determine if it exists.

As fasr as AAW goes they do not seem to have enough to offer me (from what I have seen on their website) to bother with. Am I wrong?


----------



## KKingery (Feb 4, 2005)

Bobby - you need to get them Bayou woodturners, to come up to my neck a the woods! The only organization here in Shreveport, is a general woodworkers club - not so much into turning....


----------



## Travlr7 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joining Turning club this month "Central Illinois Turners." Member and past President of the Peoria Area Woodworkers Club.

Bruce


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes and Yes.  I am a part of the Golden Triangle Woodturners (GTWT),  In Denton TX.  We are a small but active group made up of mostly bowl turners.  It's a great place to improve ones turning skills.  We have had some major talent at our meeting, with something new each month.  I would encourage everyone to become active in a local turners club.  It will only improve your skills.


----------



## opfoto (Feb 5, 2005)

NWA - Northeast Woodworkers Association, Soon to join AWA -  Adirondack Woodturners Association.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 5, 2005)

I am a member of the Ozark Woodturners Association. We are in the Mountain Home, Arkansas area. I should join AAW, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, Yes, And Yes.
Member American Association of Woodturners.
Member Carolina Mountain Woodturners http://www.carolinamountainwoodturners.org
Member Greenville (SC) Woodworkers Guild http://www.greenvillewoodworkers.com

I highly recommend The AAW, and a local club if available.  If none is close, consider starting one yourself.  The AAW is very helpful in getting new clubs started.


----------



## driften (Mar 12, 2005)

I am a AAW member and local Seattle AAW member

BTW Here both Rocklers and Woodcraft give a 10% discount to local AAW members so the membership pays for its self real fast...


----------



## mik (Mar 21, 2005)

No clubs in Greece - if there were - then I had better brush up on my Greek - Kalinicta!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 9, 2005)

I would like to join, but they always meet on weekends and evenings and I work retail,which means I work weekends and evenings. So why join and not participate? 
Glenn


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 9, 2005)

Mik, you need to start an expatriate's woodturning group... maybe start a resurgence of Esperanto as the universal woodturning language.... LOL... Of course the first time you mention Esperanto someone is going to ask what the grain looks like and how well does it turn and finish... LOL


----------



## Daniel (Apr 9, 2005)

As far as Penturning I don't see a lot that the AAW offers. but for turning in general it is worth it. I need to get hooked up with my local club just to get some eyes on about how to actually use the turnign tools. I've always jsut figured it out myslef, but will never get really good that way. also the magazine is worht the dues to AAW alone if for nothing but the Awe factor.


> _Originally posted by ldimick_
> <br />Just a general comment that is sparked by Drew's exhortation to join:
> 
> I would like to join a local club. So I spent many hours online checking them out. The local one for me is Orange County. If I remember correctly they have a Yahoo group. I tried to join the group in November but I was politely told I had to attend a meeting first.
> ...


----------



## penhead (Apr 9, 2005)

If you are a member of a local club and wish to do turning demo's at a club sanctioned event, then you should be a member of the AAW so their insurance will cover you and the club in case of accidents.  And they have a really nice magazine four times a year.


----------

